# caudatum and popowii



## maitaman (Jul 28, 2013)

Even though popowii is now something else (that is not found in Panama) and only comes from a small area near Quijada Diablo (!), Chiriqui I took this picture. I also took the caudatum pic about a kilometer away


----------



## Rick (Jul 28, 2013)

Crazy!!

And so exposed and sunny!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 28, 2013)

What is the substrate like? Are there mosses around the roots?


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 28, 2013)

Too cool! I want to know the samething Dot!


----------



## Hera (Jul 28, 2013)

Splendid shots! I'm surprised at the location as well.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## phrag guy (Jul 29, 2013)

nice to see


----------



## Dido (Jul 29, 2013)

that looks great and interesting


----------



## maitaman (Jul 29, 2013)

I've found that almost all phrags are in moss with hard rock below. They are almost always in full sun at that altitude. Lower, they are in mid-day shade. They like damp to wet roots and a dry plant in daylight and a wet plant at night. I've started some experiments for growing seeds of all types in a natural way, using moss and lichens. I have found longifolium growing in trees that are moss-covered.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 29, 2013)

Very interesting. It would be a challenge to grow a phrag mounted and keep it wet.


----------



## Rick (Jul 30, 2013)

maitaman said:


> I've found that almost all phrags are in moss with hard rock below. They are almost always in full sun at that altitude. Lower, they are in mid-day shade. They like damp to wet roots and a dry plant in daylight and a wet plant at night. I've started some experiments for growing seeds of all types in a natural way, using moss and lichens. I have found longifolium growing in trees that are moss-covered.



What is the elevation and annual average rainfall per year at these locations?


----------



## maitaman (Jul 31, 2013)

Dot - the trees are in the cloud forest. They STAY wet!
The elevations of longifolium are from about 900M-2200M. Caudaum is about the same. Popowii is at 1000-1200M I grow all three (and other altitude plants) here in Gualaca (about 200M if that) by giving them more shade and seeing they stay damp (NOT wet) at the roots in the dry season. Sobralias do surprisingly well.
Rainfall is tremendous wer they are. It's in rain and cloud forest


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 31, 2013)

I was think of my own growing conditions when I made that comment. In that regard, you are very lucky!


----------



## Drorchid (Aug 1, 2013)

Very interesting pictures! This is the first in-situ picture I have ever seen of a Phrag. popowii (aka humboldtii). You mentioned one is a Phrag. caudatum. To me they both look like they have dark flowers, and are both Phrag. popowii. I also did not know caudatum grew in Panama?

Robert


----------



## Rick (Aug 1, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> I was think of my own growing conditions when I made that comment. In that regard, you are very lucky!



I have phrags hanging in basket culture doing good Dot. That's 3/4 of the way to mounted. If I can do it, I don't see any reason why you can't.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 1, 2013)

Rick said:


> I have phrags hanging in basket culture doing good Dot. That's 3/4 of the way to mounted. If I can do it, I don't see any reason why you can't.



How often do you water them???


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Aug 2, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Rick (Aug 2, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> How often do you water them???



I through water on them every day, some days more than others,some days are skipped. Maybe only once/twice a week do I add enough to actually run it out of the bottom of the basket.


----------



## eteson (Aug 2, 2013)

It is amazing to see pictures of popowii in situ and to see how they grow in the wild!
I agree with Robert, both pics seems to me popowii. Would be great to have a closer picture of the flower (frontal and lateral)....Supposedly caudatum s.s. is present only in Perú.

Thanks a lot maitaman!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 3, 2013)

Rick said:


> I through water on them every day, some days more than others,...



Therein would lie my problem.


----------



## maitaman (Aug 6, 2013)

DRORCHID- _caudatum_ is found from Mexico to Peru. Not all are pale, anymore than all_ popowii _are dark. The _caudatum_ has narrower and longer leaves. The petals on _popowii_ are almost twice the length of _caudatum_. The bloom stems on _caudatum_ are longer.


----------



## Drorchid (Aug 8, 2013)

maitaman said:


> DRORCHID- _caudatum_ is found from Mexico to Peru. Not all are pale, anymore than all_ popowii _are dark. The _caudatum_ has narrower and longer leaves. The petals on _popowii_ are almost twice the length of _caudatum_. The bloom stems on _caudatum_ are longer.



Interesting! First time I have heard that "caudatum" grows all the way up to Mexico! To my understanding it is only native to Peru. Our caudatum's here at the nursery do have petals that are almost as long as our Phrag. popowii. Next time when you see a "caudatum", can you take a picture of the pouch up close? One of the main differences (besides the color) between caudatum and popowii, is the popowii has little dimples in the pouch, caudatum has a smooth pouch (with no dimples).

Phrag. popowii, showing the little dimples in the pouch:




Phrag. caudatum:




Robert


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 8, 2013)

Interesting information


----------



## Eddie (Apr 3, 2015)

constructive materials !


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Apr 5, 2015)

Gorgeous specimen plants and interesting comments on the growing conditions... Thanks!


----------

